# Go, Queenslander!!



## The Backward OX (May 14, 2010)

If YOU want to be published, all you need to do is do something noteworthy, and then write about it.



Jessica Watson sails into history 1130 hours AEST, Saturday May 15 

http://www.jessicawatson.com.au/

For those who don’t want to bother with the website, *she’s 16,* and she’s just sailed around the world solo, non-stop and unassisted. Twenty-three thousand nautical miles in a little pink sailing boat. 














_And she’s a Queenslander_.


Her story, True Spirit, is already approved by her publishers, Hachette Australia.

ISBN 0733624979(978-073-362497-1)

So if YOU want to be published, all you need to do is do something noteworthy, and then write about it.


----------



## Wolfson (May 14, 2010)

I spewed my cola out through my nose once, but I couldn't manage to turn it into a novel. 

While I laud Jessica's accomplishment (sailing around the world), that seems to be the goal of an entire generation of kids. I think the more amazing thing is that she had the common sense to convince a publisher that _hers_ was the story worth writing about.


----------



## Foxee (May 14, 2010)

This is an achievement she should be recognized for. It's a shame she won't be officially recorded as the record-breaker that she is.


----------



## Linton Robinson (May 14, 2010)

She won't?  Why not?


----------



## Foxee (May 14, 2010)

http://www.yachtingmonthly.com/news/461991/jessica-watson-due-home-tomorrow


----------



## Linton Robinson (May 14, 2010)

Hmm.. little sparse on details, but for whatever reason it's too bad.  Or course giving her a record if she didn't stick to whatever the rules were that she didn't stick to would end up taking it away from another plucky teenager who apparently did follow the rules.


----------

